# Clown shoe sized lathe dials



## MontanaLon (Feb 16, 2020)

My SB 10 has a 1" dial on the compound and 1-1/4" on the cross slide and I've always wanted larger dials. So I made new dials using the dividing head to do the graduations. Worked out ok, new dials are 2.25" and 2.5" which are clownishly large but easy to read as there is plenty of room between hashmarks. 

I will likely turn down the compound dial and redo the graduations. The engraving tool on that one was not rigid enough and wandered a bit.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 16, 2020)

After 50, nothing that helps one to see the dials is 'clownish'.  
Someday when I have nothing else to do, my Logan could use a set like yours.


----------



## f350ca (Feb 16, 2020)

Did the same makeover on the down feed for the shaper. The small dial was impossible to read, especially with the ram stroking back and forth.
To make the divisions easier to read I used cold bluing on the entire part then buffed the surface off with fine emery paper.







Greg


----------



## benmychree (Feb 17, 2020)

Old eyes need larger dials!  Subsequent  (later designers of machines) seem to have figured out this and made larger dials, I have done so on several of my older machines.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 17, 2020)

Does the larger dial on the crossfeed interfere with travel of the upper part of cross slide thereby reducing overall travel?

It did on my SB9A so I made an extension to retain the original travel


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2020)

middle.road said:


> After 50, nothing that helps one to see the dials is 'clownish'.



You sure got that right !  And it gets worse at 60


----------



## middle.road (Feb 17, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You sure got that right !  And it gets worse at 60


You be Psychic.   
Just had to get mine checked and then get two pairs. One for the 'puter use, the other for reading and close up work.
Luckily we have a 'Payless' place in the area. (2) pair ~$140.00 total w/scratch resistant lenses.
Then I use the older pairs out in the shop.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 17, 2020)

middle.road said:


> You be Psychic.
> Just had to get mine checked and then get two pairs. One for the 'puter use, the other for reading and close up work.
> Luckily we have a 'Payless' place in the area. (2) pair ~$140.00 total w/scratch resistant lenses.
> Then I use the older pairs out in the shop.


OMG!   Go to zennioptical or eyebuydirect. I've not paid over $10 for Rx glasses for many years, usually I just get the $6.95 pair.


----------

